# Fire Up The Stove



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

Visiting a local flea market the other day I spotted this stack of iron frying pans...what a lucky find.  A touch of HDR and some tonal adjustments in Photoshop..and voila.  I love to cook so finding the pans was a treat.  The focus is not as sharp as I would like but it was a shot taken quickly since a huge thunderstorm was just beginning to drop by and block out the sun.  It came down seconds after this shot.  Whew!


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 12, 2010)

My mother loved to cook, and used pots and pans just like these...brings back old memories.


I like where you took this shot in photoshop, great angle as well.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks pbelarge.  These iron pans are still the best for browning meat!


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 12, 2010)

Editing looks fake and gross.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Editing looks fake and gross.



Jimmy..there is no need to be rude and abusive.  I am sure the mods in this forum would not approve of such a response.

If you wish to do a critique on my work than I would suggest you state what it is you find misleading and make a "knowledgeable" suggestion for improvement.  If you "just don't like an image"  and don't have anything constructive to say than keep it to yourself.   I did not join this forum to be subjected to this kind of childish behaviour.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 12, 2010)

There are no rules against being telling truth, be it negative. Im saying it doesnt look real, and is not appealing to the eye. Does that make you less upset.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes..there are rules to responding to other's images that are posted on photographer's forums. It involves being polite.  If I don't like someone's image I certainly would not say so...I would figure out what it is I don't like about it and try to make a suggestion for its improvement...it is called a critique....not a criticism.  I moderate another forum and we don't stand for this kind of behavior.

You must remember that every photo posted here is a creation by the photographer who likes it enough to post it and is most likely proud of his/her work.  No one is looking to have rude and negative comments made of their images at anytime.  Most folks do not like negative energy and will not benefit from it.  Folks come here to learn and are more open to kind and thoughtful suggestions...that take some thought and knowledge to express..than to blatant remarks that hold little to no knowledge.

Until you have mastered some skill in the art of critiquing with knowledge and some kind of sensitivity to another's feelings I would prefer you not comment on any of my images.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh jeez


----------



## Bynx (Apr 13, 2010)

When giving your opinion its not enough to say Fake and Gross, or I Love it. Either statement should be followed with an explanation why. Personally I dont like the composition. I like symmetry when possible and if the pans were arranged with some order, symmetry would have been possible. Also the out of focus parts should either not show or have been corrected with a better fstop to give a greater depth of field. Sometimes a bit more thought should be given instead of merely shooting something.
On another note. I wouldnt pay too much creedance to anything said by anyone who displays the My Photos Are NOT OK to Edit. Its a forum and its the internet. If they dont want their pics touched they should just not post them. It always smells of arrogance to me.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## poof (Apr 13, 2010)

As much  as I hate to say it I agree with jimmyo. Well, not the gross part. It's a cool enough shot, but I'd like to see a non HDR image. The blues in the shadows don't work for me. It would be better if they were darker.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 13, 2010)

HDR? You may be right but I just don't see it.

On the other hand, I agree they look a bit too blue. Could be a problem with a monitor that is not calibrated. Or WB. Or... But HDR? From what the photog tells us about how it was shot it's hard to imagine.

Anyway, Ifocus4u, I would say, fix the blue cast. But what I really want to know is, did you buy them?


----------



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd say re-take the image is blueish, I would've love to see all the pans handles lined up like a stair case, maybe not as much as a close up of it. Perhaps apply a filter to bring down noise in the image.


----------



## wesd (Apr 22, 2010)

i cant even see the photo, is there a link.
Wes


----------

